# Submerged clear? & faux



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone. 

Got an odd ball one here but I have a lady that needs us to faux some cast concrete (make it look like rock). Which in and of itself isn't really an issue....but* some rocks are below the water line. 

The rocks are by/in a pool (attached photos). 

Anyway have any suggestions on what type of clear to use for something like this?

I figured do the faux with 100% acrylic exterior grade latex and then clear it. Epoxies I think would hold up, but not outside with the sun etc etc. So I'm kind of scratching my head on what we should use in this situation. Epifanes possibly? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Concrete stain. don't know what to clear coat with though. I don't think a regular acrylic house paint would hold up regardless of what you topcoat with.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PACman said:


> Concrete stain. don't know what to clear coat with though. I don't think a regular acrylic house paint would hold up regardless of what you topcoat with.


Yeah the problem with stain is that she's already primed and patched certain places.

So stain won't penetrate.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Years ago my neighbors had their pool repainted and a clear coat on top. The pool has since been buried and the neighbors moved so I can't ask what was used.

I don't know if you should try a pool supply place. If I see the pool guy on our job this week I will ask him, see if he knows.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Years ago my neighbors had their pool repainted and a clear coat on top. The pool has since been buried and the neighbors moved so I can't ask what was used.
> 
> I don't know if you should try a pool supply place. If I see the pool guy on our job this week I will ask him, see if he knows.


Thanks dave. Would appreciate it.

I'll have to try pool supply places tomorrow. There's got to be a paint or something that will hold up with chlorine etc. Just too common an issue with people wanting to repaint/color pools etc.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

You definitely need to talk to a pool guy about pool paint. It is not only the chlorine but also the acid used in pools to keep the balance correct. Has the pool been painted before? There could be lots of prep.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Did some research and looks like the only real way is epoxy and some chlorinated rubber stuff. We'll see when I talk to pool company


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a pool when I lived in AZ. and had to re-paint it a couple of times. Use a two part epoxy as the one part stuff will chalk and fail. I was stuck with the one part as it had been painted with it before and two part was not compatible. Pool paint is way different stuff. Scrub it real well, have fun.


----------

